# CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!



## Lucky.Smile (31. Juli 2008)

*CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

Moin, habe mir 2 neue Lüfter eingebaut. Da ich nicht beachtet hatte, dass sie über die CPU-Fan Anschlüsse eingesteckt werden müssen, habe ich anscheinen Strommangel. In der Anleitung steht, dass wie in meinem Fall, die Anschlüsse gekoppelt werden müssen, da ich nur einen Anschluss für diese Stecker habe. Daher sind am Kabel der lüfter Adapter dran, um zusätzlich den Lüfter der CPU anzuschließen. Hab ich auch gemacht, mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter zur CPU hats auch noch hingehauen. Da hat er noch maximal 4500 Runden geschafft. Jetzt, da noch ein dritter Lüfter dran ist, ist die Umdrehungszahl auf maximal 1500 Runden gesunken. Woran kann das liegen?


Hier mal ein Screen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: Es sind 2 x Arctic Cooling AF12025 PWM Fan 120mm


----------



## STimpY08 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hattest Du nicht genug 3 Pol Anschlüsse für Deine Lüfter.
Also hast Du solch einen Adapter verwendet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
um die Lüfter ans Mainboard anzuschließen.
Jetzt sieht es tatsächlich so aus, als wenn der Mainboardanschluss nicht nicht genügend Leistung zur Verfügung stellt. Wenn das so ist, bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als die zusätzlichen Lüfter direkt am Netzteil anzuschließen. Möglicherweise mit solch einem Adapter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Es kann sein, dass die lüfter temperaturgeregelt werden.

Dies kann man im BIOS aber deaktivieren, und zwar unter o.O, ich sehe, du hast asus 

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen mit dem deaktivieren, sry 

Aber wie ich schon sagte, denke ich das sie temperaturgeregelt sind.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Lucky.Smile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Ne, dass ist dieser PWM Stecker hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon geht nochmal ein Abzweig ab, un einen weiteren PWM Anschluss anzuschließen. Da habe ich erst die 2 Lüfter, dann kommt der CPU-Kühler. Habe gerade die Lüfter ab und siehe da, 45000 Umdrehungen.

Aber habe leider nur einen PWM Anschluss, daher ist ja dieser Abzweig am Kabel der Lüfter.

Und nein, ist nicht Temparatur geregelt. Habe auch schon per SpeedFan alles auf 100% stehen.


Lucky


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Schau mal auf deine Verpackung und lies mal die Angaben zur max.Drehzahl des 12025 PWM.
Steht da zufällig 1500 U/pm.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Ja


----------



## Lucky.Smile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Wie sind denn die Kabel dort aufgeteilt? Wofür it der blaue? Dann würde ich das an nen Stecker anklemmen...


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Du kannst die auch an einen ganz normalen 3-Pin anschluss dranklemmen,die sind mechanisch kompatibel.
Wenn die Max. Drehzahl 1500 beträgt und die Lüfter mit 1500 drehen,wo ist dann eigentlich das Problem?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Also begrenzen die Lüfter den CPU-Kühler. Dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*



Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Also begrenzen die Lüfter den CPU-Kühler.




Den Satz versteh ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## Lucky.Smile (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Da die ja in Reihe sind und der CPU-Lüfter der letzte ist, wird der wohl durch die vorherigen von der Drehzal bzw. des Stroms begrenzt sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Die sind nicht in Reihe sondern parallel geschaltet.
Das heißt das an jedem Lüfter die gleiche Spannung anliegt.
Ergo hat auch jeder Lüfter +/- die gleiche Drehzahl.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Ja aber warum dreht der CPU-Fan dann nur mit 1500??? Das versteh ich net


----------



## BMW M-Power (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

Jetzt grad frag ich mich, wieso der den thread aufgemacht hat 

Wenn auf der verpackung steht 1500UPM, und der dreht 1500UPM, dann ist doch alles in ordung.

Ich weiss garnicht wo dein problem liegt 

Ich denke es leigtr daran, das der nur 1500UPM dreht, weil du 2 lüfter an einer stromversorgung angeschlossen hast.

Da nehmen die sich halt beide ein bischen saft.

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Las_Bushus (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

macht er doch wahrscheinlich garnicht, wahrscheinlich wird einfach das tachosignal von den beiden gehäuselüftern angezeigt und nicht das vom cpu-lüfter.

Einfacher test wäre, wird der prozessor wärmer wenn du die gehäuselüfter drann hast?
ist der lüfter spürbar langsamer?! weil den unterscheid zw. 1500 und 4500 u/min sollte man schon sehen^^


----------



## Lucky.Smile (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*



Crackgamer schrieb:


> Jetzt grad frag ich mich, wieso der den thread aufgemacht hat
> 
> Wenn auf der verpackung steht 1500UPM, und der dreht 1500UPM, dann ist doch alles in ordung.
> 
> ...




Ja, die CPU ist um 10-15 Grad wärmer. Auch ist er merkbar leiser als mit seiner anderen Drehzal von fast 4500. Darum frag ich ja, weil mit den beiden Lüftern die vor dem CPU-Fan dran sind, die Drehzal sinkt. Das die beiden neuen lüfter nur 1500 drehen, weiß ich auch, da es ja draufsteht. Ist auch kein Problem. Mir gefällt es hlt nicht das sich aufgrund der neuen lüfter auch der CPU-Lüfter langsamer dreht (nur um das Problem mal genau zu beschreiben). Aber laut Schnitzel kann es ja nicht am Strom liegen...



Las_Bushus schrieb:


> macht er doch wahrscheinlich garnicht, wahrscheinlich wird einfach das tachosignal von den beiden gehäuselüftern angezeigt und nicht das vom cpu-lüfter.
> 
> Einfacher test wäre, wird der prozessor wärmer wenn du die gehäuselüfter drann hast?
> ist der lüfter spürbar langsamer?! weil den unterscheid zw. 1500 und 4500 u/min sollte man schon sehen^^



Doch, es werden beide Gehäuselüfter und der Lüfter der CPU angezeigt...


----------



## Las_Bushus (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Kühler zu langsam!*

also stecken die alle an einzelnen steckern auf dem mainboard?! wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat das m2n32-sli ja richtig viele, also 4 gehäuse, einen chipsatz einen power und einen cpu?!

wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du jetzt einen stecker an den cpu (den cpu lüfter)
und die 2 gehäuselüfter über den ersten pci-e oder?!
hast du im bios mal die lüfterregelung ausgeschalten?

gibts im hardware monitor...


----------



## Lucky.Smile (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

Es gibt bei dem Board nur einen PWM-Anschluss. Die anderen sind ganz normale 3-Pin Dinger...


----------



## Las_Bushus (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

stimmt und wo ist da das prob? die pwm dinger sind doch zu den normalen lüfteranschlüssen kompatibel? steck die doch einfach an die normalen lüfteranschlüsse und den cpu lüfter an den pwm anschluss.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe Kommen zuerst die beiden 12025 und dann erst ein 3pin Lüfter?
Und der letzte,also der 3pin Lüfter, würde normalerweise 4500U/pm schaffen wenn er direkt an den CPU-Fan Anschluss angeschlossen wär?
Richtig soweit?
.


----------



## Las_Bushus (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

soweit wie ich das verstanden hab sind das alles 4pin pwm buchsen die alle an den 4pin pwm stecker für die cpu sollen (da dies der einzige pwm stecker auf dem board ist).

mein vorschlag war, cpu auf cpu und die case-fans trotz der möglichkeit auf pwm auf die normalen 3pin case-fan stecker und dann halt das mobo regeln lassen, dieses asus konnte das meiner erfahrung nach recht gut.


----------



## BMW M-Power (1. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

Dann schliesse deinen Cpu-Lüfter dochmal an die PWM büchse an, die wird nämlich die ganze zeit mit 7 oder 12v befeuert ( glaub ich )

MfG
Pascal


----------



## Lucky.Smile (4. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

So, habe an dem PWM-Stecker aufm Board jetzt nur noch den CPU-Fan dran. Die anderen konnte ich ja an die normalen 3-Pin Anschlüsse anschließen. Doch da ich jetzt ja auch 2 x die Grakakühler Vortex Neo drauf hab, die nicht an den Karten sondern auch am Board angeschließen muss, lassen sich alle Lüfter nur noch zusammen steuern, obwohl alle an unterschiedlichen Steckern dran sind.


Zudem suche ich eine gute und billige Lüftersteuerung für mein Case. Habe noch 2 Schächte frei, könnte also wa größeres sein. Wäre natürlich gut, wenn das Ding dann aber auch PWM-Anschlüsse hätte 

EDIT: Achso, 4 Anschlüsse für Lüfter wären mir zu wenig, habe ja 2xGraka die ich steuern will, und 4xGehäuse...


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. August 2008)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

aber jetzt stimmt die drehzahl vom cpu-lüfter erstmal wieder?!
Das einzelne Steuern der Lüfter sollte mit Speedfan gehen, da gibts auch ein HowTo zu, mit dem dazugehörigen Profi "Schnitzel"


----------



## Silers (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

Lässt du die denn durchgängig voll drehen?


----------



## HunterChief (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter zu langsam!*

@Silers
nach 10 Jahren drehen die bestimmt nicht mehr in der Konstellation ) 
-> Schau mal auf's Datum


----------

